
Why I hate Wikipedia - yannickmahe
http://www.erfworld.com/2011/04/a-little-rage-rant-to-break-up-my-afternoon/
======
ZeroGravitas
Are we sure this isn't the system working well?

Add a sketch of an article, someone else says if you don't have X,Y,Z it'll
get deleted. People add X,Y,Z which only increases the usefulness of the
article for any random reader.

The only step I missed out in the middle is people acting like martyrs and
wasting energy they could be using to make the article better.

------
waqf
The more general reason to hate Wikipedia is that if you have an idea for how
to do Wikipedia right, you can't launch your own Wikipediaster. Nobody will
come, because they're all either on Wikipedia or burnt out on Wikipedia.

------
masterzora
Okay, this one is a pretty easy Keep per both policy and guideline, so it
won't be difficult to defend. That said, the deletionist attitude pervading
Wikipedia is the main reason I stopped being part of it years ago.

